# Missing A Step? Please Help!



## RELiG (Oct 11, 2011)

Ill try to keep it short and sweet, but also provide enough detail into whats going on. I rooted my Droid X before the .605 update, by using Z4Root (Froyo). I liked some of the other features of being rooted, but my #1 ( and mostly all I care about getting back) use was WiFi Tether. I was using 'Barnacle', picking it up on my laptop and everything was fine for a long time. -------FAST FORWARDING TO NOW------- I installed the OTA update for .605 and everything has went downhill for me. No WiFi, pics wasnt showing up, charging problems etc etc. I flashed my phone back to .602 although now its GB and not Froyo. I do believe I have my phone rooted NOW via _'Psouza4's 1 Click Root′ _.... How ever when I try to run 'Barnacle Wifi' it says _"DHCP:Could not bind to DHCP port: address already in use"_ Followed by _" NAT: restart: Network is down"_ What does that mean? I installed an "Emulator" typed in 'su' and got the next command line so Im guessing the problem has nothing to do with being rooted or not? Im kinda confused :/ any help?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I've never used barnacle but I just downloaded it and it worked fine for me, I am on 602. I would delete and download again.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

"RELiG said:


> Ill try to keep it short and sweet, but also provide enough detail into whats going on. I rooted my Droid X before the .605 update, by using Z4Root (Froyo). I liked some of the other features of being rooted, but my #1 ( and mostly all I care about getting back) use was WiFi Tether. I was using 'Barnacle', picking it up on my laptop and everything was fine for a long time. -------FAST FORWARDING TO NOW------- I installed the OTA update for .605 and everything has went downhill for me. No WiFi, pics wasnt showing up, charging problems etc etc. I flashed my phone back to .602 although now its GB and not Froyo. I do believe I have my phone rooted NOW via &#145;Psouza4's 1 Click Root′ .... How ever when I try to run 'Barnacle Wifi' it says "DHCP:Could not bind to DHCP port: address already in use" Followed by " NAT: restart: Network is down" What does that mean? I installed an "Emulator" typed in 'su' and got the next command line so Im guessing the problem has nothing to do with being rooted or not? Im kinda confused :/ any help?


Did you install the OTA from the software update or Team Black Hats AIO updater.


----------

